# Pictus catfish broken barbel



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi
I noticed that my pictus has broken barbel. It is broken in about half way and lower portion is dangling. Should I catch him and cut off the dangling part or to leave him as is?
thanks


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

janusz said:


> Hi
> I noticed that my pictus has broken barbel. It is broken in about half way and lower portion is dangling. Should I catch him and cut off the dangling part or to leave him as is?
> thanks


Leave him be... Just keep up with the water params (ammonia, nitrites, nitrates) to make sure it heals.

Any idea how it happend? Whats your tank size, substrate, tank mates?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would leave it. Is your substrate smooth enough?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep up with water changes to make sure no infection sets in. If you have smooth gravel or sand it should grow back. If it was caused by another fish you might want to put it into quarantine till it heals.

Never cut them off, they need the barbels to help in finding food.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

all of my corys are super susceptible to fungus growth in any cuts they get, so I would suggest having a bottle of Pimafix and Melafix ready to go if you see any clear "hairs" growing on his open wound. definitely leave him alone and dont mess with his barb, and +1 for more water changes. good luck!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

EW Joe! What are the 'clear hairs?' Gross!

My Corys all lost their barbels, or most of them, and some of them have 'white' lips... but they've been that way for a few weeks now and there's been no change.

I keep the gravel clean and the substrate is smooth gravel mixed with Eco-complete. (I researched a lot before getting Corys and all sites/books said this substrate will be fine.) 

No one's picking on them...... it's weird.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Eco isn't smooth, some will have luck with them and some not. Thats why I always advise sand substrate for cories.


----------

